# More desert adventures



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Another wonderful trip to explore a new area of the Eastern Desert at Mons Porphyrites. 

Photos here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152084449843255.1073741846.665383254&type=1&l=2b0ac7d86e

Short video clips:

The rough terrain:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152084124053255&l=1278755596434370616

The silent valley at Mons Porphyrites
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152084097163255&l=3016348719400214436

Speeding up on the sand at last:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152084150518255&l=2625698191854382282

A water well:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152084222673255&l=3318199093638457500

Cooking chicken and kofta over the fire for a late lunch:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152084318303255&l=4779128949299983087

Hope the links work OK. They are all set to public so you don't need a Facebook account.


----------

